# pkg_add -r subversion taking a long time. Normal?



## MrRoberts (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new to FreeBSD 9.1 amd64 and realised last night that I have to install Subversion before I can install the Nvidia driver. I ran `pkg_add -r subversion` last night and it is still installing this morning! Is it normal for this to take a long time?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 24, 2013)

No, it shouldn't take more than a few minutes.


----------



## MrRoberts (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you. I just attempted to `pkg_add -r subversion` again and it got installed within seconds.


----------

